# Haal die poten van mijn lijf!



## CarlitosMS

Hello everybody, I would like to know what this expression means in some Dutch dialect from North or South Holland.

Ben je bedonderd, geile gozer? Al die poten van mijn lijf!

Sorry if I wrote it wrong, but it was a phonetic transcription.

Kind regards

Carlos


----------



## HKK

Classy  

Ben je bedonderd, geile gozer? Haal* die poten van mijn lijf!
Are you insane, you horny bastard? Get your hands off of me! (Literally: Take those paws off of my body)


----------



## CarlitosMS

HKK said:


> Classy
> 
> Ben je bedonderd, geile gozer? Haal* die poten van mijn lijf!
> Are you insane, you horny bastard? Get your hands off of me! (Literally: Take those paws off of my body)



That classy is ironic, isn't it?

BTW, it's a fragment from a song by Antwerp group Katastroof, which by the way imitates accents terribly badly.


----------



## Joannes

Hahaha -- yeah, I think they would even speak English and French with an Antwerp accent..


----------



## Kayla321

LOL Very classy, indeed.


----------



## Shayrubine

Antwerp is not in North or South Holland  It's in Belgium, and they really do have a difficult accent. But there is worse: Bruges!

Haha, kind joke from a french-speaking belgian that has daily problems understanding "Antwerpenaars"


----------



## CarlitosMS

Shayrubine said:


> Antwerp is not in North or South Holland  It's in Belgium, and they really do have a difficult accent. But there is worse: Bruges!
> 
> Haha, kind joke from a french-speaking belgian that has daily problems understanding "Antwerpenaars"



Well, the sentence is a non-accurate "imitation" of Dutch accent by a group singing in thick Antwerp dialect.


----------



## Shayrubine

CarlitosMS said:


> Well, the sentence is a non-accurate "imitation" of Dutch accent by a group singing in thick Antwerp dialect.


 
Ok, didn't know that


----------



## Beninjam

"Poten van m'n lijf!" = Keep your hands to yourself!


----------

